# Datei kopieren



## gladiator09 (16. Feb 2008)

hey leute!

wollte fragen ob es möglich ist, eine bestehende datei auf meiner festplatte (z.b. eine ZIP-datei) woanders hinzukopieren?

thx,
gladiator


----------



## Ariol (16. Feb 2008)

```
File fin = new File("IN.txt"); //<--Pfad anpassen
		File fout = new File("Out.txt"); //<--Pfad anpassen
		FileReader fr = new FileReader(fin);
		FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(fout);
		
		int c;
		while ((c = fr.read()) != -1)
		{
			fw.write(c);
		}
		fw.close();
		fr.close();
```


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2008)

@Ariol

das würde ich aber nicht verwenden, wenn es

a) schnell gehen muss
b) sich um eine binäre Datei handelt


----------



## Ariol (18. Feb 2008)

Jaja, ich weiß...BufferedReader/Writer benutzen

Aber wieso nicht bei binären Dateien?


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2008)

weil du damit Textdateien (Reader/Writer) schreibst. Für binäre Dateien wie hier werden Streams verwendet.

FileChannel ist nochmal schneller als Buffered  .


----------



## Ariol (18. Feb 2008)

Ah, ok

Wieder was gelernt.  Danke


----------



## gladiator09 (18. Feb 2008)

also geht das nur mit lesen und schreiben und es gibt keinen einfachen befehl mit jetztigen pfad und pfad wo es hinkommen soll?

was ist mit jpeg files oder rar-archiven, geht das auch mit filereader und filewriter??

mfg,
gladiator


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2008)

reader und writer gehen NUR bei textdatein, also nicht mit rar, jpeg, zip, ...

Es gibt einen einfachen kopieren-befehl. Findest du in der Klasse FileChannel (transferTo/transferFrom). Forensuche hilft dir da auch weiter  .


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Feb 2008)

gladiator09 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also geht das nur mit lesen und schreiben und es gibt keinen einfachen befehl mit jetztigen pfad und pfad wo es hinkommen soll?
> 
> was ist mit jpeg files oder rar-archiven, geht das auch mit filereader und filewriter??
> 
> ...



wenn du nur mit Windows arbeitest, kannste den copy-Befehl von der Eingabebox benutzen.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht
a) ob das schnell(er) ist
b) ob das so sauber ist (plattformunabhängig schonmal garnicht  )

habs mal benutzt, ging recht gut

würde ungefähr so aussehen:

```
try {
				Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c copy " + <Pfad_zur_Datei> + " "
						+ <Ziel-Pfad> +" /Y");			
			}catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
```


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2008)

Na also das ist doch mal schmuh ... :roll: . Ich sehs ja gerade noch so ein, wenn man irgendwelche systemspezifischen Sachen so erledigt. Aber Dinge, die man auch mit Java-Boardmitteln erledigen kann, sollte man auch so machen ...


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Feb 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na also das ist doch mal schmuh ... :roll: . Ich sehs ja gerade noch so ein, wenn man irgendwelche systemspezifischen Sachen so erledigt. Aber Dinge, die man auch mit Java-Boardmitteln erledigen kann, sollte man auch so machen ...



naja das mag sein, aber es ist sehr einfach....

bis ich sowas gefunden hatte wie FileChannel .... hatte ich es längst über console realisiert, ausserdem musste ich mir keine Gedanken machen über binär oder Textdateien oder sowas

wenn man in google sowas sucht wie "java binärdatei kopieren" kommt man eigentlich niemals zu FileChannel

Beim nächsten Mal mach ich es vielleicht anders, aber manchmal muss es schnell sein
und effektiv finde ich es auch.

Natürlich ist es nicht für größere Projekte zu gebrauchen ...


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2008)

Das ist Quick und Dirty - sonst nichts.


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Feb 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist Quick und Dirty - sonst nichts.


Ja, wie guter Sex *lach*

naja ich hab nochmal bissl gesucht und folgendes gefunden:

```
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.nio.channels.FileChannel;

public class DateiKopierenClass {
    
    public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
        // Pfade entsprechend anpassen
        File inF = new File("/home/user/inputFile.txt");
        File outF = new File("/home/user/outputFile.txt");
        copyFile(inF, outF);
    }
    
    public static void copyFile(File in, File out) throws IOException {
        FileChannel inChannel = new FileInputStream(in).getChannel();
        FileChannel outChannel = new FileOutputStream(out).getChannel();
        try {
            inChannel.transferTo(0, inChannel.size(), outChannel);
        } catch (IOException e) {
            throw e;
        } finally {
            if (inChannel != null)
                inChannel.close();
            if (outChannel != null)
                outChannel.close();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

In so einem Falle lohnt es sich fast immer erst bei den Apache commons zu suchen: http://commons.apache.org/io/api-release/org/apache/commons/io/FileUtils.html

Natürlich ist die Standard API zu bevorzugen, wenn sie so etwas schon anbietet, ist aber noch nicht so lange der Fall.


----------



## gladiator09 (18. Feb 2008)

ok, werd mir die klasse FileChannel mal anschauen...

und zu dem apache commons: das hat einige gute klassen, wie bind ich das eigentlich ein??

mfg,
gladiator


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

So wie jede jar: Ab damit in den buildpath und classpath.


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In so einem Falle lohnt es sich fast immer erst bei den Apache commons zu suchen: http://commons.apache.org/io/api-release/org/apache/commons/io/FileUtils.html
> 
> Natürlich ist die Standard API zu bevorzugen, wenn sie so etwas schon anbietet, ist aber noch nicht so lange der Fall.



Wieso um Gottes Willen für das einfache kopieren einer Datei gleich mit sowas kommen?

Mit FileChannel benötigt man (ohne Fehlerbehandlung) mikrige 3 Zeilen Java-Code um eine Datei zu kopieren:


```
FileChannel fcSource = new FileInputStream(fSource).getChannel();
         FileChannel fcTarget = new FileOutputStream(fTarget).getChannel();
         fcSource.transferTo(0, fcSource.size(), fcTarget);
```

Wenn man eine solche Funktionalität öfter benötigt kann man sich auch eine statische Klasse machen und dieser eine Methode copyFile(File,File) spendieren und muss sich keine weiteren Gedanken machen.

Dafür jetzt extra irgendwelche zusätzlichen APIs oder sonstiges zu verwenden, nur um Dateien zu kopieren halte ich für genauso unsinnig wie mit Windowsbefehlen zu arbeiten (dabei geht wie man sich ja denken kann übrigens auch die Plattformunabhängigkeit verloren  :noe: ).


----------



## maki (19. Feb 2008)

> Mit FileChannel benötigt man (ohne Fehlerbehandlung) mikrige 3 Zeilen Java-Code um eine Datei zu kopieren:


Klar, wenn man das JDK 1.4 oder höher einsetzen kann sollte man es auch verwenden, aber das sagte ich bereits...

Wenn man das nicht kann, sollte man dann jede Funktionalität welche man benötigt selbst implementieren?
Sicherlich nicht!



> Dafür jetzt extra irgendwelche zusätzlichen APIs oder sonstiges zu verwenden, nur um Dateien zu kopieren halte ich für genauso unsinnig wie ...


Ich halte es für Sinnfrei jedesmal alles selbst zu implementieren.

In größeren Projekten hat man nämlich schon oft  die APIs drinnen, die commons zB werden von vielen Apache Projekten benutzt, da wäre es echt dämlich die Funktionalität nochmals zu implementieren ist, welche schon vorhanden, samt jar.


----------



## André Uhres (19. Feb 2008)

:meld: Warum gibt's eigentlich neben transferTo auch noch transferFrom?


----------



## The_S (20. Feb 2008)

Damit ma sich die Richtung aussuchen kann :lol: .


----------



## André Uhres (20. Feb 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit ma sich die Richtung aussuchen kann :lol: .


Ist es denn nicht egal, ob ich *von A nach B* gehe oder *nach B von A*?   :?


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2008)

Nö in deiem Szenario nicht: Im einen Fall bin ich an Stelle B und im anderen an Stelle A ...

Denke eher es geht hier um Push oder Pull:

An B sitzen und Daten von A HOLEN

oder

An A sitzen und Daten nach B SCHIEBEN

In beiden Fällen sind die Daten im Endeffekt bei B ...

- Alex


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2008)

Guckt Euch die Parameter der Transfer-Methoden an, dann wird es klar. 
Man kann nicht nur zwischen FileChannel-Objekten Daten hin- und herschieben.


----------



## André Uhres (20. Feb 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guckt Euch die Parameter der Transfer-Methoden an, dann wird es klar..


Hatte ich schon längst angeschaut, macht mich auch nicht klüger.


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2008)

Da es die Transfer-Methoden in beide Richtungen gibt, kannst Du z.b. von einem File- zu einem SocketChannel kopieren, aber auch direkt von einem Socket- zu einem FileChannel.


----------



## André Uhres (20. Feb 2008)

Ok, ich bin in der Netzwerkprogrammierung nicht so bewandert, deshalb hilft mir das nicht viel.  Macht es also nur in der Netzwerkprogrammierung Sinn?


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2008)

SocketChannel war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. 
Die Transfer-Methoden nehmen jeweils als Parameter ein ReadableByteChannel bzw. ein WritableByteChannel. FileChannel ist ja nur eine Implementierung dieser Interfaces (SocketChannel als Beispiel eine andere).

Natürlich würde eine der Transfer-Methoden reichen, wenn man jeweils immer nur zwischen zwei FileChannel-Objekten transferiert. Aber das muss halt nicht so sein.


----------



## André Uhres (20. Feb 2008)

Danke, jetzt ist es mir ein gutes Stück klarer.


----------

